# Coming to the Philippines



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have written to the consulate in Washington DC but no reply.

Does anybody know for sure what is required to enter the Philippines?

this is the list I think might be correct.

1. Passport good for 6 months.
2. Insurance (35,000 minimum)
3. I am fully vaccinated with 4 Pfizer shots)
4. No EED certificate after April 1
5. No quantine (just self monitoring)
6. Negative test 48 hrs before coming.
7. Is Immigration still stamping the passport there for entry?

Is this correct and all they require. I wouldn't want to get there and have a serious problem.

thanks
art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I have written to the consulate in Washington DC but no reply.
> 
> Does anybody know for sure what is required to enter the Philippines?
> 
> ...


Art, you could go the lateral flow route, 24 hrs before departure. Also don't forget your one health pass. Yes you get 30 days at immigration.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art check with your airlines and is your passport good for 6 months? 

Travel information to the Philippines

IATFR resolution 165e


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary----What is the one health pass?

thanks
art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark---

My passport is good for 6 months. I can't find out how much the insurance would cost for 3 months in the Philippines. When leaving the USA I would fly 2 different airlines. The Philippines requires a person to have a return ticket or forwarding ticket with in 30 days of arriving. How does a person stay longer? I want to stay 3 month. Can I buy insurance for 90 days? 

It is getting to be a nightmare coming to the Philippines.

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark---
> 
> My passport is good for 6 months. I can't find out how much the insurance would cost for 3 months in the Philippines. When leaving the USA I would fly 2 different airlines. The Philippines requires a person to have a return ticket or forwarding ticket with in 30 days of arriving. How does a person stay longer? I want to stay 3 month. Can I buy insurance for 90 days?
> 
> ...


You stay longer by extending the initial 30 days with immigration office. There was an office in Manila Airport that you could get the additional 29 days from. You can get a 59 day visa from the Embassy in USA if you want so you only need one 30day extension while there. Would think you can by insurance for the maximum period the company allows.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary----What is the one health pass?
> 
> thanks
> art


You need to register with one health pass just before you fly and download you vaccine certificate and negative covid certificate.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art this site has an instructional video, it looks like a process but it also has contact information. I have to be straight up with you Art, I don't see things changing much even with a new Administration, this hellish travel process is here to stay a long time, I'd also make sure your passport is good for a long time because if you do go through the process I don't think you'd want to leave so quickly.

One Health Pass website


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

thanks for the info Mark!!


art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There are changes to the one health pass starting the 3rd May. It looks much more complicated. Wait for a new video.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

thanks for the information.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

It seems everything there is confusing. hahahaha

art


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jennifer Terri (YouTuber) highlights the new changes to OneHealth Pass from 3rd May....

YouTube video for one health pass


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Jennifer Terri (YouTuber) highlights the new changes to OneHealth Pass from 3rd May....


Yes she says she will produce a new step by step video shortly.

Some friends from the UK who live about an hour away arrived recently. They really struggled getting the one health pass to work, it couldn't handle taking more than 1 flight to get here. They flew UK to Dubai then Dubai to Clark so just put the Clark leg in. It then automatically puts in the flight details but got the arrival 5 days out and can't be edited. After faffing around for several hours they got the certificate with the QR code but when printed the QR code didn't print , it was blank. To get around it they took a photo of the QR code and pasted it into the document and reprinted.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Yes she says she will produce a new step by step video shortly.
> 
> Some friends from the UK who live about an hour away arrived recently. They really struggled getting the one health pass to work, it couldn't handle taking more than 1 flight to get here. They flew UK to Dubai then Dubai to Clark so just put the Clark leg in. It then automatically puts in the flight details but got the arrival 5 days out and can't be edited. After faffing around for several hours they got the certificate with the QR code but when printed the QR code didn't print , it was blank. To get around it they took a photo of the QR code and pasted it into the document and reprinted.


My wife did a month long trip back to the Philippines in March and flew UK to Dubai - Dubai to Manila
When we did the OneHealth Pass we put in the flight origin UK and arrival as Manila. This worked fine. The hardest part was uploading her COVID pass.

I just hope that all this is dropped or at least very much simplified (and working OK) by the time we go back to Phils at the end of October........ (fingers crossed)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> My wife did a month long trip back to the Philippines in March and flew UK to Dubai - Dubai to Manila
> When we did the OneHealth Pass we put in the flight origin UK and arrival as Manila. This worked fine. The hardest part was uploading her COVID pass.
> 
> I just hope that all this is dropped or at least very much simplified (and working OK) by the time we go back to Phils at the end of October........ (fingers crossed)


Likewise we go the UK this coming weekend and back again late August. Hoping it is all history by then.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

art1946 said:


> I have written to the consulate in Washington DC but no reply.
> 
> Does anybody know for sure what is required to enter the Philippines?
> 
> ...


What is #4? 

We got this from a youtube helper:
Check if Angeles city still needs *spass* because they are on alert level 1 and they should not require spass.
*traze app *you can register just in case they ask, but *ecif *this was during quarantine days, not needed anymore.
The One Health pass requires an address and phone number. We don't have either. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> What is #4?
> 
> We got this from a youtube helper:
> Check if Angeles city still needs *spass* because they are on alert level 1 and they should not require spass.
> ...


No 4 was a document stating that the reason for you travelling to the Philippines was sufficiently important to allow you entry, obviously tourism was was not considered important.
For the one health pass use the address and phone number you will be first staying at such as a hotel etc.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

gary

thanks for the info on the one health pass

art


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't know what Americans are doing as far as insurance. Over the weekend I am going to sign up with the bare minimum coverages and see what the policy says. Guinea pig. And then cancel so I'm signing up to see what documents they give us. All the ones I see ask for date of pre-payment or something related and on their calendar the only choices are today and before today. If they refer to ticket, etc. we won't get that until we find the insurance needed. They all want to insure lost bags, cancel for any reason, cancel due to death and others items. I'm going to leave all those off and just get the insurance and I'll post back the results. I think this may be a good company for Americans because the underwriter is Nationwide and we all know who they are.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey danward

Nationwide is a very big insurance company here. let us know what the cost is and the documents

thanks
art.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

I'm very sorry and apologize to everyone. I priced medical only back in March and the premium was under $50. I planned to sign up and see the documents and then cancel. The lowest I'm seeing now on the same site is $156. I can't afford to try that one and cancel. It's Trawick if anyone wants to check it out. Previously it gave me a list of things it covered and I was able to leave off anything I didn't want so the quote would be medical only. Sorry again and hopefully someone who has traveled there can tell us what insurance they used.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey danward

How long is the insurance good for at $156?

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I check with one site and they wanted $700 for 90 days.

art


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

art1946 said:


> hey danward
> 
> How long is the insurance good for at $156?
> 
> art


We will only be there for about 3 weeks so I entered tentative dates in Sept-Oct.
Here you see one down the page for $76.


https://www.insuremytrip.com/quote-compare/index.html?quoteId=fkCzpsP0krDv#vlist,tcovid-recommended



Here is a list of many more. What we need is someone who has already been there and what insurance they used. With many 1000's of travelers since they opened Feb. 10th the airport "surely" saw many people with the same insurance. So an insurance we know they will recognize and accept would be good.





Insurance Quotes for Your Trip - Compare & Save | Squaremouth


Get instant travel insurance quotes, and compare comprehensive plans from top providers covering cancellations, medical emergencies, travel delays, and more.




www.squaremouth.com


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Danward said:


> I don't know what Americans are doing as far as insurance. Over the weekend I am going to sign up with the bare minimum coverages and see what the policy says. Guinea pig. And then cancel so I'm signing up to see what documents they give us. All the ones I see ask for date of pre-payment or something related and on their calendar the only choices are today and before today. If they refer to ticket, etc. we won't get that until we find the insurance needed. They all want to insure lost bags, cancel for any reason, cancel due to death and others items. I'm going to leave all those off and just get the insurance and I'll post back the results. I think this may be a good company for Americans because the underwriter is Nationwide and we all know who they are.


This would be one place you'd want quality insurance and plenty of it, if not you'll be sitting in some room while they wait for enough money to start treating you.


----------

